# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσοί γαλοπούλας (γαλάκια )

## ringneck

καλησπέρα παιδιά 
μ χάρισε 1 γείτονας σήμερα 3 γαλάκια
είναι 20+ ημερών περίπου
μ έδωσε k λίγη τροφή μέχρι να πάω να πάρω(πίτουρο, καλαμπόκι σπασμένο,φακή)k μ είπε ανά 2 μέρες να δίνω k κρόκο από αβγό

γενικά τ διατροφικές ανάγκες έχουν σ αυτ την ηλικία?
είναι αρκετά αυτ π μ είπε να δίνω?

επίσης μ είπε να μιλήσω με κτηνίατρο γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάποιο εμβόλιο..ξέρετε ποσο κοστίζει k μέχρι ποτε πρέπει να έχει γίνει?

τα πουλάκια είναι μηχανής..

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα.

Δε ξέρω για ποιο εμβόλιο μιλάει. Τα δικά μας στο χωριό δεν πρέπει να το έχουν κάνει πάντως, όποιο και αν είναι αυτό. 
Τα πουλιά σε τί χώρο βρίσκονται; Αυγό μπορείς να δίνεις όπως και γενικά ό,τι δίνεις στις κότες και από εκεί και πέρα αν είναι σε φυσικό χώρο που υπάρχουν έντομα τότε θα τα τρώνε. Θα σου καθαρίσουν το χώρο από έντομα.

----------


## manostaz

το εμβολιο ειναι μια σταγονα στο ματι αν θυμαμαι καλα 2 φορες στον μηνα.
δεν κοστιζει...επισης θα πρεπει να παρεις τροφη σε μορφη σκονης...

----------


## jk21

Μανωλη θα μπορουσες να μας πεις ποιο εμβολιο ειναι και για ποιες ασθενειες (αν βεβαια γνωριζεις το δευτερο ) απευθυνεται ως προστασια; 

Τροφη σε μορφη σκονης ,εννοεις το λεγομενο φυραμα; θα παρεχεται ετσι στεγνη;

----------


## ringneck

δικό μ λάθος για τ τροφή φύραμα είναι όχι πίτουρο....
τώρα t έχω σ μια μικρή κλούβα στ μπαλκόνι γιατί στο κοτέτσι έχει πολλά τρωκτικά k φοβάμαι πως δεν θα βγάλουν t βραδυ..
ρώτησα κτηνίατρο k μ είπε πως δεν χρειάζονται εμβόλια..μονο οι σταγόνες π λέει k ο μανόλης
k είναι επειδή έχουν ευαισθησία στα ματια k πρήζονται kt τέτοιο η τουλάχιστον αυτ κατάλαβα εγώ..

επίσης γύρω γύρω π ρώτησα μ έλεγαν να βάζω γάλα μέσα στο μίγμα π τρώνε k μαρμαρόσκονη
για ασβέστιο..


παιδιά ότι συμβουλή έχετε ευπρόσδεκτη
η μονη εμπειρία π έχω με τέτοια πουλάκια είναι πριν πολλά χρονια π ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς k είχαμε κάτι κοτούλες k θυμάμαι η μάνα μ τους πέταγε ότι αποφάγια είχαμε
δεν ξέρω t ανάγκες έχουν k σίγουρα δεν είναι τα αποφάγια... το σκ θα ψάξω k στ διαδίκτυο γιατί ως τώρα δεν έχω αξιωθεί...


τους έβαλα στο νερό ασβέστιο από αυτ π έχω για τους παπαγάλους δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά αλλα μ λέγανε για γαλατα κτλ k έκρινα καλύτερα t σκεύασμα...

----------


## jk21

Αν σου ειπαν γαλα ,κανε αυτη την αυγοτροφη πανευκολα (αν θες οπου ασπραδια βαλε κανονικα αυγα )

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*και θα σου την αλλαξουν τα φωτα

----------

